# What can you use instead of a lintex?



## Zara99 (25 June 2018)

Hi guys!

My problematic little man thought it would be funny to be allergic to an animalintex, what can I use instead if he cuts or bangs himself? 

He had a really bad reaction to one last year where it looked like it had almost burnt his skin (it hadnt because it was cold). Hes quite sensitive but no ones ever heard of a horse being allergic! 

All recommendations are welcomed


----------



## honetpot (25 June 2018)

panty liner or sanitary towel. Poultice disposable nappy.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 June 2018)

Meloline. I wouldn't poultice most ordinary cuts and scrapes but if they needed to be kept clean I would put intracite on then meloline under the bandage for a few days then just meloline or manuka honey and meloline.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 June 2018)

I usually wash in salt water (1 teaspoon to a pint of water) and leave to heal naturally.


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2018)

I think lots of horses react to the boric acid in animalintex. I would never use it. Like PaS I would never poultice a bump or a clean shallow cut. A deeper cut needs stitching anyway. For poultices I would use magnesium sulphate paste on a nappy or incontinence pad.


----------



## AandK (26 June 2018)

Only ever use it on feet, not on skin.  For minor cuts and bangs, I would not poultice.  Minor cuts get gently washed and some sudocreme applied for a few days.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2018)

Dealing with even minor wounds in this fly ridden heat is tricky.  I use the sheep fly strike yellow ointment, recommended by my vet and it is very effective.  I am using it on the sheath areas to prevent fly bites and maggots.


----------



## honetpot (26 June 2018)

For outdoor animals I think keeping the flies off is perhaps more important than keeping it 'clean'. If its a field injury wash with water, and then put on fly strike ointment, unless its somewhere were it safe to secure with a bandage, then I would use anything clean that non adherent to the wound to keep it covered.
  Deeper wounds I would give clean honey a go, but its keeping the stuff in place, you can buy sterilised honey sheets.
This is what is recommended for human wounds.
http://www.tissueviabilityscotland.org/downloads/Guide_to_Generic_Wound_Products.pdf 
 Non of the dressing are cheap, the sterile equivalent of a nappy pad,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kerramax-Care-Dressing-Pads-20x30/dp/B01DJGM0F4


----------



## Starzaan (27 June 2018)

Lintex is a poultice, and therefore should never be used on simple cuts and scrapes, only feet with abscesses to draw out. 
Use what vets use - melolin or skintact. But really, simple cuts and scrapes shouldnt need a dressing. I would only be dressing a wound if it was stitched or stapled, would have been stitched or stapled had it been caught early enough, or if it is simply too deep to leave open.


----------

